# Tyee owners, help needed!



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry guys but another thread on this. I do need some help though from people who have fished in these boats. I got the green light from the wife to get whatever I want. After tons of research and looking I’ve narrowed it down to the Tyee. Now I just can’t decide between the 1900 or the 2075. Price difference is about 9k for 1.5’. I’m coming from a rather unstable, 18’ boat. So I know the 1900 will be a great improvement. However, I can’t decide which would be better suited for me. I’m going to go step into both next week. I do about 75/25 big lake to small lake fishing, mostly in Sag, Traverse or De Noc. Trolling, jigging, casting. The inland lakes I do take it in are large as well, so launching shouldn’t be a problem.

I guess what I’m wondering is, from anyone who has fished in both, is the space, ride and comfort of the larger size worth the price upgrade? I’m leaning toward the 1900 because it should do everything I want well, but I’m worried I’ll at some point wish I had gotten bigger. Does anyone have the 2075 and think it’s too big? And 9 grand is cheaper than upgrading down the road, but it’s not pocket change either.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

upnorthEric said:


> Sorry guys but another thread on this. I do need some help though from people who have fished in these boats. I got the green light from the wife to get whatever I want. After tons of research and looking I’ve narrowed it down to the Tyee. Now I just can’t decide between the 1900 or the 2075. Price difference is about 9k for 1.5’. I’m coming from a rather unstable, 18’ boat. So I know the 1900 will be a great improvement. However, I can’t decide which would be better suited for me. I’m going to go step into both next week. I do about 75/25 big lake to small lake fishing, mostly in Sag, Traverse or De Noc. Trolling, jigging, casting. The inland lakes I do take it in are large as well, so launching shouldn’t be a problem.
> 
> I guess what I’m wondering is, from anyone who has fished in both, is the space, ride and comfort of the larger size worth the price upgrade? I’m leaning toward the 1900 because it should do everything I want well, but I’m worried I’ll at some point wish I had gotten bigger. Does anyone have the 2075 and think it’s too big? And 9 grand is cheaper than upgrading down the road, but it’s not pocket change either.
> 
> ...



Well, I have a 2018 Lund 1800 tyee as it was the biggest one that would fit into my garage with the tongue folded. 1900 would’ve been the perfect boat imo, big enough to handle most water but not a huge pain in the butt trying to vertical jig on windy days on the DR or SCR. Cousin has a 21’ Barron and great for big water, never feel unsafe but takes a lot of work keeping her vertical on windy days for jigging. Tough to beat that extra 1.5’, if you are going to fish with 2 or 3 people most of the time, 1900 would be my vote but anymore then that for trolling big water, be nice to have that extra space. Should really go look at some and get in them before dropping that much coin. Several dealers have both on the showroom floor.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

Send me a pm with your contact info I'll give you my $ .02. Tyee Magnum.


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

steve99 said:


> Well, I have a 2018 Lund 1800 tyee as it was the biggest one that would fit into my garage with the tongue folded. 1900 would’ve been the perfect boat imo, big enough to handle most water but not a huge pain in the butt trying to vertical jig on windy days on the DR or SCR. Cousin has a 21’ Barron and great for big water, never feel unsafe but takes a lot of work keeping her vertical on windy days for jigging. Tough to beat that extra 1.5’, if you are going to fish with 2 or 3 people most of the time, 1900 would be my vote but anymore then that for trolling big water, be nice to have that extra space. Should really go look at some and get in them before dropping that much coin. Several dealers have both on the showroom floor.


I am going to go see both in person Monday. My concern is they aren’t at same dealer so hard to compare side by side. And nothing seems the same in the show room as it is on the water. So just looking for some real world input from guys who’ve had a few people in the boat and fished it. How are you liking your 1800?

Also, anyone with a 2075 or a 1900 have a trailer width by chance? Or the widest part of the boat on the trailer, if the boat sticks out some from fenders. Trying to figure out if by chance it will squeeze into my 8x9x24 garage stall for winter.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

upnorthEric said:


> I am going to go see both in person Monday. My concern is they aren’t at same dealer so hard to compare side by side. And nothing seems the same in the show room as it is on the water. So just looking for some real world input from guys who’ve had a few people in the boat and fished it. How are you liking your 1800?
> 
> Also, anyone with a 2075 or a 1900 have a trailer width by chance? Or the widest part of the boat on the trailer, if the boat sticks out some from fenders. Trying to figure out if by chance it will squeeze into my 8x9x24 garage stall for winter.


I doubt either will fit in that size length wise even with the tongue folded. Remember you have a motor sticking off the back


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Some things to consider. 
I believe you can still get a single axle trailer for the 19. You would want to go only dual axles for the 2075.
Been a long time, but I believe the width of both trailers were at the max width of 8 ft. But I could be wrong. Again a long time.
Moving around a dual axle trailer can cause issues if you do not have the space to easily maneuver.
A single axle trailer really has an advantage here. 
Like mentioned, if mostly fishing 2. The 19 will do anything you need. For long runs, the 2075 has the advantage due to the length spread over more waves to give a better. More controlled ride in rough conditions. 
Same between an 18 vs the 19. 
If you fish 4 folks alot, the 2075 wins due to the available space when fishing. Not much difference in seat placement. If that makes sense.
2075, I'd recommend nothing but a 36v trolling motor. Depending on how you fish, a 24v you could get by on in the 19. But I'd still recommend a 36v.


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> I doubt either will fit in that size length wise even with the tongue folded. Remember you have a motor sticking off the back


It doesn't matter how far the nose sticks out because it isn't ever going to fit between the door jams. The 1900 has 98" beam, and the 2075 is 99 1/2" wide and that's without the trailer. Those boats aren't going to fit into a 96" wide doorway.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Lund Explorer said:


> It doesn't matter how far the nose sticks out because it isn't ever going to fit between the door jams. The 1900 has 98" beam, and the 2075 is 99 1/2" wide and that's without the trailer. Those boats aren't going to fit into a 96" wide doorway.


Depends how fast you are going I did not even think about the width. My Pro V is a tight fit going thru the 8 foot wide door on my pole barn. I have maybe 3 inches on each side of the fender clearance


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

Scout 2 said:


> Depends how fast you are going I did not even think about the width. My Pro V is a tight fit going thru the 8 foot wide door on my pole barn. I have maybe 3 inches on each side of the fender clearance


I guess it would fit on the second try, once the transom modified the door. Would probably fit depth wise the third time when it knocked out the back wall.


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

upnorthEric said:


> I am going to go see both in person Monday. My concern is they aren’t at same dealer so hard to compare side by side. And nothing seems the same in the show room as it is on the water. So just looking for some real world input from guys who’ve had a few people in the boat and fished it. How are you liking your 1800?
> 
> Also, anyone with a 2075 or a 1900 have a trailer width by chance? Or the widest part of the boat on the trailer, if the boat sticks out some from fenders. Trying to figure out if by chance it will squeeze into my 8x9x24 garage stall for winter.


I really like the ips 2 Hull, does great for multi fishing. An extra foot would be perfect for back of the boat. If you get the jump seat option, you can fit 5 and not be as cramped(3 searts it comes with and 2 jumps. Bring a tape measure and measure your garage down to the 1/4”. My boat fits no problem width wise but the trailer fender width makes it not fun backing her in as I have to touch the flexible seal trim on both sides with fenders. Definitely want to measure the beam of boat and trailer fender width. 1900 length might be close, you should measure the nose or folded trailer tongue to the prop, maybe tilt the main up a little too for measuring. Getting the garage entry widened to 9’ might work for the 1900, longer boat it’s pole barn or back of garage bump out time.


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

Should have specified. Garage door is 8’ tall, 9’ wide ( just under, about 106”) and depth is 24’. My 18’ fits now no problem with what seems to be a few foot off the back with the motor trimmed down. Anyways, it won’t be a deal breaker if it doesn’t fit, I have indoor winter storage available for free if needed and hope to get a pole barn up in the next 2 years. Just figured if I knew for sure the 2075 won’t fit it would be something to consider. 

Thanks for all the good info so far. It’s usually just 2-3 of us so sounds like a 1900 may have enough room. 

I can’t wait to go step into these.


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

upnorthEric said:


> Should have specified. Garage door is 8’ tall, 9’ wide ( just under, about 106”) and depth is 24’. My 18’ fits now no problem with what seems to be a few foot off the back with the motor trimmed down. Anyways, it won’t be a deal breaker if it doesn’t fit, I have indoor winter storage available for free if needed and hope to get a pole barn up in the next 2 years. Just figured if I knew for sure the 2075 won’t fit it would be something to consider.
> 
> Thanks for all the good info so far. It’s usually just 2-3 of us so sounds like a 1900 may have enough room.
> 
> I can’t wait to go step into these.



Should fit width, believe the 2075 will be 24’6” from folded tongue to tilted down motor. 19’ I’m guessing will fit length wise. Good luck, tyee is the best Lund series imo, rides awesome and built solid, nice layout too. Seen people out in a 12’ John boat on Saginaw bay more then once way out. I’m sure the 1900 is at least as good lol.


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

steve99 said:


> Should fit width, believe the 2075 will be 24’6” from folded tongue to tilted down motor. 19’ I’m guessing will fit length wise. Good luck, tyee is the best Lund series imo, rides awesome and built solid, nice layout too. Seen people out in a 12’ John boat on Saginaw bay more then once way out. I’m sure the 1900 is at least as good lol.


Well, where I’m at is this. I havent stood in them so this is based off of reading and pics right now. If they we sitting side by side and comparably loaded I’d probably get the 1900. All the 1900s in stock anywhere have 150s on them. I feel, just guessing here, that it would be nice to have at least a 175 on it. Maybe it’s not needed. Also, from a dealer, when I asked about ordering one, he said they are changing the 1800 and 1900 for model year 2020 so they don’t have prices. So could be a longer floor plan like a 1975, which would be nice, but with at least an estimated 3% price increase too. Which really if you add that into the larger motor size up charge makes the price difference actually seem small and almost in line with a loaded 2075 I found. So I keep leaning toward that one. Just hoping I wouldn’t regret the larger size. 

What size engine do you have on your 1800? I feel like a 150 would be the way to go on that one but maybe I’m off.


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

upnorthEric said:


> Well, where I’m at is this. I havent stood in them so this is based off of reading and pics right now. If they we sitting side by side and comparably loaded I’d probably get the 1900. All the 1900s in stock anywhere have 150s on them. I feel, just guessing here, that it would be nice to have at least a 175 on it. Maybe it’s not needed. Also, from a dealer, when I asked about ordering one, he said they are changing the 1800 and 1900 for model year 2020 so they don’t have prices. So could be a longer floor plan like a 1975, which would be nice, but with at least an estimated 3% price increase too. Which really if you add that into the larger motor size up charge makes the price difference actually seem small and almost in line with a loaded 2075 I found. So I keep leaning toward that one. Just hoping I wouldn’t regret the larger size.
> 
> What size engine do you have on your 1800? I feel like a 150 would be the way to go on that one but maybe I’m off.


I have a 150 merc 4 stroke with a 9.9 kicker. Speed is no problem, gets on plane fast but most of the time I cruise in the 30’s, low 40s at wot but when it’s a little bumpy, don’t wanna go that fast anyway.


----------



## upnorthEric (Feb 3, 2017)

steve99 said:


> I have a 150 merc 4 stroke with a 9.9 kicker. Speed is no problem, gets on plane fast but most of the time I cruise in the 30’s, low 40s at wot but when it’s a little bumpy, don’t wanna go that fast anyway.


That is kind of what I figured would be a good size for the 1800. So I worry it’ll be undersized a little for the 1900’. In any case I appreciate your input.


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

I have a 2000 (20 ft) Lund Fisherman (2003 model) with a 200 Yamaha on it. It handles the big water very nicely. The 1900 will do fine, however, if it was me, I would go for the bigger one, given that you spend lots of time on the big water. That being said, it may not fit in your garage, even with the tongue folded in, so that may be a bigger factor for you. 

Lund has other models that are less expensive than the Tyee, so if money is the main concern, you could go with a larger sized lower model and be around the same price. I had a 1750 Tyee two boats ago, and it handled the big water pretty nicely.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

2075 definitely 36V trolling motor and 72 inch shaft..she will still be difficult to hold vertical jigging in current or sustained wind At your age its easy..as big as you can afford and max out the engine


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have a Lund in the drive. I have a Ranger in the drive. I have had every major brnd of aluminum boat out there. If I were looking for a big water boat I would first opt for a glass deep vee or 25" pad vee. If I were looking for a dual purpose boat in the 18' class, I'd get a modified vee center console. If I was absolutely stuck on aluminum, it would be a Crestliner, or even one of the premium brands if my budget allowed. Last thing I would get is a riveted aluminum. Been there, done that bunch of times over the decades. They just cant take the bay, St Clair or west Erie for more than a few years..


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

My walleye boat is a 1900 tyee with 200 l4 verado. Its been a great boat plenty of power tops about 50-52 cruise in low 30s to upper 30s. 9.9 kicker 24v trolling motor will pull harness speed for a day no problem. If cranks or spoons i use kicker with trolling motor for steering. Get the longest shaft possible mine is a little short i got a 60" motorguide. Plenty of room for three guys four isnt bad. Came from a 1900 pro v and the tyee is much higher and dryer than my pro v. Mine stays in barn most of the time but when fishing often stays in my garage that is 32' deep. With tongue folded plenty of room. I think 24' will be real tight. I can throw a tape on it if you need exact.

Buddy just got same boat with 150 honda and i have not heard him complain about power, he is rigged for salmon.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## slimpickins (Oct 6, 2016)

I have a 2017 tyee 1900 with a Merc 150 and is great doesn't feel under powered at all. I have the dual axle trailer and tows great. I have no complaints so far. Mainly fish 3 or 4 people with no problems.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I have an 1850 tyee. Great boat. Handles anything I want to fish in. But given the option I would always go with a bigger boat

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

